# Rushden Persian Rescue cats needing new homes



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Teddy; Silver and White Siberian ; 4 years old He's shy at the moment but coming round lovely he has been a stud boy but is now neutered, fully vaccinated and microchipped and looking for a home with female cat company. This striking boy will come round once settled.










Teddy; Silver and White Siberian ; 4 years old

Hattie; Lilac Point Siamese 5 years old; This little girl is very shy but affectionate, she likes other Siamese for company n/v/m
Hattie; Lilac Point Siamese 5 years old

Bubbles; Cream Persian 4 years old ; This lovely big chunky girl has come to us because she has been stressed around the small children in the family,she is very affectionate and laid back, she has had a dental and is neutered microchipped and we have given her a 1st vaccination and she will need another in 3 weeks time.









Bubbles; Cream Persian 4 years old

Hester ;Lilac Point Siamese. 2 years old This beautiful girl is affectionate and playful, an ideal companion, she is neutered ,vaccinated and microchipped









Hester ;Lilac Point Siamese. 2 years old

Oscar Cream Exotic Variant 8 years old and Sophie Cream Exotic 8 years old; These beautiful cats have come to us because their owner has died. They are Brother and Sister and Must Stay together. They are lovely cats and are settling in fine after having their world turned upside down. They have both had dentals and we have started their vaccinations, they are neutered and microchipped.*

*









Oscar Cream Exotic Variant 8 years old and Sophie Cream Exotic 8 years old

Stella is one that we at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get into rescue , you can find out more details from her old owner here Stella Black Smoke NFC x 17 months

Stella; Black Smoke Norwegian Forest X 17 months old ; This beautiful girl has come to us because her owner is moving abroad she's used to other cats and still very playful. She is neutered,microchipped and is vaccinated.










Stella; Black Smoke Norwegian Forest X 17 months old

Lexi ; Blue Cream Tortie D.S.H 2 years old; This beautiful girl has the most attractive green eyes (we think she has Russian Blue in her) She is very affectionate and very sweet. She has been living with other cats but has been finding it very stressful. She is n/v/m and Need to be a only cat.










Lexi ; Blue Cream Tortie D.S.H 2 years old

Rufus; Blue Point Siamese; This beautiful boy has come to us because he is not getting on with his sibling he's a lovely lad but needs to be a only cat. n/v/m

Rufus; Blue Point Siamese

Lexi Chocolate and White 6/7 years old DSH This little girl was taking in to our vets as a stray she was very thin and her coat was matted solid and her back was covered in flea allergy, she has been with us a few weeks now and is a lovely cat and gained weight and her hair is growing back she is neutered, microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.










Lexi Chocolate and White 6/7 years old DSH

Spike; Tabby and White Exotic 10 months old ; This little love bug is lovely affectionate playful used to other cats. n/v/m










Spike; Tabby and White Exotic 10 months ol

Tilly; Blue Tabby British Shorthair; She is a lovely cat and is very affectionate like other cats but I'm sure she would love to be a only cat and get all the attention, good with older children (8 years plus)n/m/v










Tilly; Blue Tabby British Shorthair;

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this girlie to rescue, you can read more about what we were told about her here Chole8 yr old female Seal Mitted Ragdoll / Norfolk

Chloe; Mitted Seal Tortie point Ragdoll ; 8 years old This beautiful big girl has come to us because her owner died , she is very affectionate and has a very laid back nature typical of the breed,she is neutered vaccinated and microchipped.










Chloe; Mitted Seal Tortie point Ragdoll ; 8 years old

Also they have two bengals we got to them yesterday 
Two poorly Bengal cats/ West Midlands

1 pure white cat 
2 year old pure white cat at risk of PTS

4 kittens and a persian male , no pictures of those sadly

If you are interested in adopting any of these please contact Patsy

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.rushdenpersianrescue.co.uk

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team 
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

They are all beautiful/handsome and hope they find new, loving and forever homes soon.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

All such beauties, especially Stella and Hester!! :001_wub: I'm sure they'll find good homes in no time, there seem to be a few on here interested in Persians lately


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh my, Spike is gorgeous!

I am thinking that Bibi needs a little brother, but not for a few months, sadly. Timings not good at the mo.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_im in love with Stella,:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

me too, i love stella.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

and teddy and chloe.
bit concerned about the white cat though at risk of being pts....thought this was a no kill shelter.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i missed the white one so just went to look,shes gorgeous,wish i hadnt looked now, its so sad, and if shes at bicester thats only up the road........._


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> and teddy and chloe.
> bit concerned about the white cat though at risk of being pts....thought this was a no kill shelter.


Patsy would never PTS , this cat was due for PTS and Patsy saved him by saying she would take him He is no longer in Oxford but now in Rushden Northamptonshire where Patsy rescue is


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, i didnt think patsy would pts as ive heard many great words about her, she is wonderful and im so glad the white cat has been saved, lets home for a wonderful home soon.


----------

